# Casting clinic - The Roll Cast 16/6 9am



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Clinic Saturday 16/6 9am Miraflores park - all comers are welcome.

Now we are going to introduce the roll cast and the roll cast pickup.

When we have that one down we go to the roll cast pickup. We use a roll cast pickup to fish the fly to the boat or bank. Instead of pulling the line in all the way to the leader we lift up our rod tip and thus bring the fly close. Now we go into a roll cast but aim higher and immediately into a backcast - and out she goes again. Saves us multiple false casts.


----------

